# Proszę usiąść/ proszę siadać



## Arnoldas

Cześć panowie! Jak jest prawidłowo:  proszę usiąść czy proszę siadać? Dziękuję.


----------



## zaffy

'Proszę usiąść' brzmi dużo ładniej. Myślę, że 'proszę siadać' można by użyć do grupy młodych ludzi, gdzie nikt się nie obrazi.


----------



## Arnoldas

Dziękuję bardzo! 🤗


----------



## grassy

zaffy said:


> 'Proszę usiąść' brzmi dużo ładniej.


Na pierwszy rzut oka tak, ale w niektórych sytuacjach drugie wyrażenie może być bardzo grzeczne. Zależy też od intonacji.


----------



## Arnoldas

Zrozumiałem. Dziękuję.


----------



## jasio

Jeden i drugi zwrot jest prawidłowy, choć należą one do różnych rejestrów. Ja bym zwykle powiedział "proszę usiąść", ponieważ "proszę siadać" jest dość obcesowe. Pasuje np. do sytuacji, kiedy grupę wzburzonych ludzi trzeba usadzić - dosłownie i w przenośni. Albo kiedy chcemy zaakcentować swoją przewagę nad zebranymi zachowując pozory uprzejmości - choćby po to, żeby zachować sobie przestrzeń na eskalację presji. Takie spotkanie kagiebisty z aresztantem. 

Zwrotów o podobnym znaczeniu jest zresztą więcej: "usiądźcie", "proszę spocząć", "proszę zająć miejsce/miejsca" itp, więc jeżeli chcesz coś wybrać, kontekst byłby bardzo pomocny.


----------



## Arnoldas

Dziękuję Jasiu!


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> ponieważ "proszę siadać" jest dość obcesowe.



W wielu przypadkach tak, ale nie zawsze. Tak jak powiedziałem: zależy od kontekstu i intonacji.


----------



## wolfbm1

"Proszę już siadać" może znaczyć "proszę zajmować swoje miejsca" w kontekście gdy nauczyciel zwraca się do uczniów w klasie.


----------



## Arnoldas

wolfbm1 said:


> "Proszę już siadać" może znaczyć "proszę zajmować swoje miejsca" w kontekście gdy nauczyciel zwraca się do uczniów w klasie.


Dziękuję panu!


----------



## Franciszek Kolpanowicz

Hej Arnoldas!
Super, że uczysz się naszego języka. 

Chciałbym Ci zwrócić uwagę, że jeśli zwracasz się do kogoś przez formę "Pan", "Ty", "Państwo", to zawsze używa się wielkiej litery. Robi się tak nawet w nieformalnych konwersacjach, przez fb czy SMS.

Powodzenia!


----------



## grassy

Franciszek Kolpanowicz said:


> Chciałbym Ci zwrócić uwagę, że jeśli zwracasz się do kogoś przez formę "Pan", "Ty", "Państwo", to zawsze używa się wielkiej litery. Robi się tak nawet w nieformalnych konwersacjach, przez fb czy SMS.


Bez przesady. W ogóle na forach internetowych ludzie tak się do siebie nie zwracają.


----------



## Arnoldas

Dziękuję!!! 🤗


----------



## wolfbm1

Arnoldas said:


> Dziękuję panu!


Bardzo proszę.


----------

